# Anyone Here Been Thru Marine Corps Boot Camp In The Last Few Years?



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

My 19 year old kid heads off to Marine Corps boot camp June 20th. He will be going to the one in San Diego known in the corps as "Disneyland". That is a sarcastic comparison to what is commonly thought of as the tougher boot camp in South Carolina, Paris Island.

I, personally, went through boot camp in Paris Island back in 1965. I heard a lot changed since I went boot camp. They kicked our asses. 

I here now it is a lot softer. That would be a shame!:-D

Comments!


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Anyone with any sense knows that Parris Island Marines cannot hump a pack for shit. San Diego produces better Marines DAMMIT.


----------



## mike finn (Jan 5, 2011)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> My 19 year old kid heads off to Marine Corps boot camp June 20th. He will be going to the one in San Diego known in the corps as "Disneyland". That is a sarcastic comparison to what is commonly thought of as the tougher boot camp in South Carolina, Paris Island.
> 
> I, personally, went through boot camp in Paris Island back in 1965. I heard a lot changed since I went boot camp. They kicked our asses.
> 
> ...


I graduated boot camp in 1986 at PI. I was at weapons Bn training recruits from 92-94. It has changed a little, but they are still Marines. I think they are a better force when you consider an one who joined in the last ten years pretty much knew they were going to deploy to a combat zone. I still have a lot of respect for these young Marines.I worked with some in Iraq and Afghanistan and the Marines have not changed much. 
On the other hand, I am still in the Natiional Guard. I went to Fort Jackson where the Army trains recruits. I wanted to F****g kill some one in about ten minutes. I see where the Army is making some huge mistakes. I talked to some of the Drill Sgts. at Jackson and they are completly demorelized.
Congratulations on raising a kid with enough balls to go to boot camp. You have a lot to be proud of! What is his MOS going to be?


----------



## mike finn (Jan 5, 2011)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> Anyone with any sense knows that Parris Island Marines cannot hump a pack for shit. San Diego produces better Marines DAMMIT.


Oh yeah? Iheard you gys got to surf and eat ice cream in boot camp lol. Holly wood Marines.I did end up going to 1/9 at Camp Pendleton. You are not bullsh**ng about humping a pack. I will never forget that shit!


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

You haven't lived until you have to stand at attention for 45 minutes with sand fleas crawling up your nose and in your ears, sun beating down, 98 degree heat, with 90% humidity.](*,)

Just try to sneak a scratch! The DI dares you!:twisted:

Fond memories of Paris Island.:-D#-o

"Disneyland" is a walk in the park!


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

mike finn said:


> I graduated boot camp in 1986 at PI. I was at weapons Bn training recruits from 92-94. It has changed a little, but they are still Marines. I think they are a better force when you consider an one who joined in the last ten years pretty much knew they were going to deploy to a combat zone. I still have a lot of respect for these young Marines.I worked with some in Iraq and Afghanistan and the Marines have not changed much.
> On the other hand, I am still in the Natiional Guard. I went to Fort Jackson where the Army trains recruits. I wanted to F****g kill some one in about ten minutes. I see where the Army is making some huge mistakes. I talked to some of the Drill Sgts. at Jackson and they are completly demorelized.
> Congratulations on raising a kid with enough balls to go to boot camp. You have a lot to be proud of! What is his MOS going to be?


Thanks! He was the last kid I expected to go the Marine Corps route. It was a shock! I am proud!

He passed the test to go into "intelligence". I forgot the MOS number.


----------



## Doug Shepherd (Jan 10, 2011)

I have to say i'm a PROUD Hollywood Marine! It totally sucks going to boot camp right next door to the San Deigo Airport. Semper Fi!!


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

We live in Idaho so my kid will be a Hollywood Marine. I keep making fun of him.

I told him we were all made very aware that the only way off the Paris Island was graduate boot camp. 

Anyone trying to run needed to brave the SWAMPS around the island.[-X


----------



## Barry Connell (Jul 25, 2010)

Well, I don't count (way too old and Coast Guard) but my oldest son went thru PI in 2009 and my youngest son in 2010.

As a parent, some of the other services' basic training scares me. If I have to accept that my child gets deployed I want to KNOW they had discipline instilled in them so when the shit hits the fan they have what it takes to help them survive.

(....and yes Wade, Rick, Jeff, and Mike.......I typed the words and admitted it!!! )


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Barry Connell said:


> Well, I don't count (way too old and Coast Guard) but my oldest son went thru PI in 2009 and my youngest son in 2010.
> 
> As a parent, some of the other services' basic training scares me. If I have to accept that my child gets deployed I want to KNOW they had discipline instilled in them so when the shit hits the fan they have what it takes to help them survive.
> 
> (....and yes Wade, Rick, Jeff, and Mike.......I typed the words and admitted it!!! )


Your kids are that old? WOW
You geezer!


----------



## Barry Connell (Jul 25, 2010)

Timothy Stacy said:


> Your kids are that old? WOW
> You geezer!


Yeah, no kiddin!!! a nurse and two Marines....next step=nursing home!!!!


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Barry Connell said:


> Yeah, no kiddin!!! a nurse and two Marines....next step=nursing home!!!!


LOL, you still look young, I would have never guessed you have 3 kids. Probably cause you always seem to be in a good mood


----------



## Charles Guyer (Nov 6, 2009)

Long as he's an 03?? you need not worry.


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

Barry Connell said:


> Well, I don't count (way too old and Coast Guard) but my oldest son went thru PI in 2009 and my youngest son in 2010.
> 
> As a parent, some of the other services' basic training scares me. If I have to accept that my child gets deployed I want to KNOW they had discipline instilled in them so when the shit hits the fan they have what it takes to help them survive.
> 
> (....and yes Wade, Rick, Jeff, and Mike.......I typed the words and admitted it!!! )


You were in the Coast Guard????? I want my dog back!!!


----------



## Megan Bays (Oct 10, 2008)

Timothy Stacy said:


> ...WOW
> You geezer!


HeeHee... Glad to see someone else giving Barry a hard time!!! 

:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

mike suttle said:


> You were in the Coast Guard????? I want my dog back!!!


That is a nice dog Mike!


----------



## Barry Connell (Jul 25, 2010)

mike suttle said:


> You were in the Coast Guard????? I want my dog back!!!


Mike,
I was in the tough section...we only had seafood once a week!!!!


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

mike suttle said:


> You were in the Coast Guard????? I want my dog back!!!


You should have checked out that shit before you sold the mutt!!!:lol:


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

i haven't been thru boot camp--all i know is my nephew was army, then went into marines (and is now in afghanistan). i think he may have a mental problem--i mean REALLY--who goes IN to the marines just for [email protected] and giggles???

i guess Toby does. but he comes from a long line of military so he comes by it honestly at least.


----------



## James Idi (Apr 19, 2009)

/hijack

A Sailor, a Coastie, and a Marine are sitting in a waiting room to conduct the final interview for a highly classified and important operation.

The Sailor is ordered into the interview room, conducts his interview, and is told by the board members the following:

"Well Sailor, you did a good job. However, we will require you to perform one last task. Take this pistol, go into the room on the left, and terminate the individual seated inside."

The Sailor grabs the pistol, and walks into the room. As he raises the pistol he recognizes the target is his WIFE! The Sailor stops cold, turns around, and leaves.

"That's my wife sir, I can't kill my wife." says the Sailor.

"We understand, thank you for your time, you may collect your wife and leave."

Next is the Coastie, who is given the same instructions, and sees HIS wife as well. While beads of sweat trickle down his brow, he too, lowers his pistol, and is unable to kill his wife.

"We understand, thank you for your time, you may collect your wife and leave."

Enter the Marine.

Like the Sailor and the Coastie, the Marine is given the same instructions, and smartly moves out to complete his task, not knowing his wife awaits him.

After the Marine closes the door to his room, there is an awkward moment of silence. The board members stare at each other for a brief period before they are startled by the sound of gun fire within the Marines' room.

POW!..... 
Silence...
POW!POW!
Silence.....
POW!POW!POW!POW!POW!
Silence....

The board members are initially pleased and surprised , however, they soon begin to worry when they hear what sounds like steel impacting on human flesh and bone.

BANG.....BANGBANGBANGBANG...BANG.......BANG!!!!!!

Stunned, the board members stand up, but before they could move to the door of the room, out walks the Marine covered in gore.

"Sorry about that sirs, some dumb ass loaded blanks in the magazine, so I had to beat her to death with the pistol."


/hijack

Semper Fi Jarheads!

:grin:


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Quote: You haven't lived until you have to stand at attention for 45 minutes with sand fleas crawling up your nose and in your ears, sun beating down, 98 degree heat, with 90% humidity.

You do realize that MCRD is on the ocean as well. I guess that would be that incomplete training they do over in sissy north carolina. It is hotter there as well, and we have mountains. I ran through your silly swamps. No biggie, thanks to my COMPLETE training at the superior boot camp. HA HA

Let him read this post so he knows you are full of it.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Quote: Stunned, the board members stand up, but before they could move to the door of the room, out walks the Marine covered in gore.

"Sorry about that sirs, some dumb ass loaded blanks in the magazine, so I had to beat her to death with the pistol."


We are actually taught to follow orders. That is why the Marines always have gotten the job done.


----------



## Drew Peirce (Nov 16, 2006)

I thought about postin a pic or 2 from PI in 85 but after looking at them again............nah:lol:


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

I think one of the girls from my class in high school was there in 85. Maybe you were in the same platoon ?? AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAA

Your shit is WEAK ! ! ! ! ! =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D>


----------



## catherine hardigan (Oct 12, 2009)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> My 19 year old kid heads off to Marine Corps boot camp June 20th. He will be going to the one in San Diego known in the corps as "Disneyland". That is a sarcastic comparison to what is commonly thought of as the tougher boot camp in South Carolina, Paris Island.
> 
> I, personally, went through boot camp in Paris Island back in 1965. I heard a lot changed since I went boot camp. They kicked our asses.
> 
> ...


Congratulations to your son! I hope he stays safe.

A very good friend of mine has joined and left the marines since 9/11, and yes, I think it must be softer than it was years ago. Here is my evidence:

At some point (I'm not sure if it was before or after his tour in Iraq), this particular friend was stationed here in the states. During the early fall he had several days of leave and came back to visit all of us who were still in college. During this time he spent the money he was supposed to use to by a plane ticket back to his base on a huge "box-o-porn." Unfortunately he only had enough money left to buy a bus ticket back... the trip was well over 1000 miles.

Needless to say the bus ride caused him to be AWOL for two or three days. When he finally showed up a commanding officer royally reamed him out in front a bunch of other marines, and told him that, as punishment, he would not be given Christmas leave (among other things). My friend started sobbing and the whole scene was so awkward that the officer told him that he could go home for Christmas if he would just stop crying.

But this guy also signed on to do a second tour so that he could use the bonus to buy a Volkswagon.


----------



## James Downey (Oct 27, 2008)

James Idi said:


> /hijack
> 
> A Sailor, a Coastie, and a Marine are sitting in a waiting room to conduct the final interview for a highly classified and important operation.
> 
> ...


 
A Marine General, Navy Admiral, and Coast Guard Admiral are all having lunch at an Armed Forces day festival. Arguing over who has the men with the most balls.

The General Says watch this. Marine! he yells and the private serving him snaps to attention. Stand at attention while I kick you square in the balls. The Marine does so and take dress shoe right to the nads. at ease says the General with a grin. The Marine drops to his knees in pain. The Navy Admiral says watch this. Sailor! he commands. and the sailor escorting ladies to thier seat pops to attention. I want you to stand there while I kick right in the balls twice, and you better not move after the first one. One shot, the salior stands there holding back the tears. BAM comes the second one....at ease says the Admiral and he falls to the floor. The Admiral smirks at the General and sits back down. 

The Coast Guard Admiral says, that ain't shit. He belts out Guardian! A Coastie turns from flirting witha young a lady to see if it is him who the Admiral is addressing. The Admiral says, yes you shipmate. Come here Petty Officer. Taking his time excusing himself from the conversation comes over and asks the Admiral, Sir, What I can do for you? I want you to go get me a fresh drink. The General and Admiral start to laugh. The Petty Officer, snickers and says **** you Admiral. 

The Coast Guard Admiral....Now that's ****ing balls.


----------



## James Downey (Oct 27, 2008)

Barry Connell said:


> Well, I don't count (way too old and Coast Guard) but my oldest son went thru PI in 2009 and my youngest son in 2010.
> 
> As a parent, some of the other services' basic training scares me. If I have to accept that my child gets deployed I want to KNOW they had discipline instilled in them so when the shit hits the fan they have what it takes to help them survive.
> 
> (....and yes Wade, Rick, Jeff, and Mike.......I typed the words and admitted it!!! )


Barry, Us Coasties never count. But that's okay...the Marine and Navy wives show thier appreciation for our service when thier hubbies are deployed...LOL.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

I am extremely proud of my nephew Tim.
17 yrs in the Marines. 
He's now a Major in Spec Ops and had been in the sandbox twice, including the initial invasion, Afghanistan twice and a few places we'll probably never find out about.:lol:
Has been a underwater combat instructor ? in Quantico, Mountain survival trainer among numerous other positions of leadership. 
Tim could pass for a double of Matt Damon.
Never did like dogs after the street mutts messed up numerous sniper setups in Baghdad but he was very impressed with one Mal in particular in his last duty in the Afghanistan mountains.
He is for sure my hero!


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

catherine hardigan said:


> Congratulations to your son! I hope he stays safe.
> 
> A very good friend of mine has joined and left the marines since 9/11, and yes, I think it must be softer than it was years ago. Here is my evidence:
> 
> ...


Sobbing, holy crap. Nobody would have paid any attention to that kind of shit years ago. The punishment would have stuck. And you would not have been able to show your face in the barracks again again.


----------



## Thomas Jones (Feb 4, 2011)

The sheriff and my dad were both in Vietnam together. My dad never speaks a word of it to me and when he talks about things he's done in his 64 years he never talks about the marines. His best friend though. The sheriff here in town was talking to a recruiter at the high school one day and I overheard him ask if they still had motivation I think and the recruiter said they kind of did and Mr Charles drilled him on it. The recruiter may have been lying though who knows. Recruiters are known to do that from time to time lol. 

Any military branch is a good thing to get into. If I were gonna get back in the military the coast guard would be the first thing followed by the marines then air force and navy. Then the army. I was in the army btw.


----------



## Wade Morrell (Jan 5, 2009)

Jeff they have no clue about humping a pack do they...lol...And yes I know you all had little bugs to deal with but c'mon!!! :lol:

Congrats to your Son and tell him Welcome to the Brotherhood of Warriors!!

heres a little video to get him going..

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sam4lq2WHos

Semper FI Marines


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

I thought about it, but I just couldn't put the readers through the brutal stories of Air Force basic. I remember one time the a/c wasn't working properly....... I could go on, but .......

DFrost


----------



## kendell jones (Aug 26, 2009)

James Idi said:


> /hijack
> 
> A Sailor, a Coastie, and a Marine are sitting in a waiting room to conduct the final interview for a highly classified and important operation.
> 
> ...


 
and that's why Marines are sexy. \\/


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Show him this video, NEW AND IMPROVED AND IN COLOR ! ! !

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b3ce-hreP-w


----------



## Keith Jenkins (Jun 6, 2007)

David Frost said:


> I thought about it, but I just couldn't put the readers through the brutal stories of Air Force basic. I remember one time the a/c wasn't working properly....... I could go on, but .......
> 
> DFrost


Now that was funny...they actually told us in Army basic back when Moby Dick was still a minnow that they actually teach the AF trainees the proper way to keep their hands in their pockets...any truth to that?


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

no, no hands in pockets. Not when I was in anyway. I went to basic in '65. Certainly not Marine Corp or even Army for that matter. That said, it had its' moments. They did have a charismatic movement about them. They did like to "lay on hands". 

DFrost


----------



## mike finn (Jan 5, 2011)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> Quote: You haven't lived until you have to stand at attention for 45 minutes with sand fleas crawling up your nose and in your ears, sun beating down, 98 degree heat, with 90% humidity.
> 
> You do realize that MCRD is on the ocean as well. I guess that would be that incomplete training they do over in sissy north carolina. It is hotter there as well, and we have mountains. I ran through your silly swamps. No biggie, thanks to my COMPLETE training at the superior boot camp. HA HA
> 
> Let him read this post so he knows you are full of it.


 Damn how long has it been since you were in? PI is in SOUTH Carolina. California has the nicest climate in the world. Unlike South Carolina.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

mike finn said:


> Damn how long has it been since you were in? PI is in SOUTH Carolina. California has the nicest climate in the world. Unlike South Carolina.


Jeff is jealous that he missed out on Paris Island, a east coast island surrounded by swamp with all the insects and snakes that go with it.:smile:


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

I got stationed in Lejuene. I did not know there was a south carolina. LOL

I saw the alligators and the snakes and am still unimpressed. I imagine that a lot of PI recruits do get eaten, as you are all worthless and weak when it comes to physical fitness. And DAMN, I was in Gitmo for a year and still came back able to hump PI grads into the ground. Weak, weak, weak.

The Carolinas were still very backwards when I was in.


----------



## Lloyd Kasakoff (Jun 15, 2008)

I went through Bootcamp at Pendleton. 

I went through OCS and The Basic School in Quantico. 

Parris Island is ...same stuff. Really.

Ticks and Chiggers tried cutting their teeth on my iron skin only to fall over and die. 

Waah, waah, waah.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Another graduate of the thousands being stupid. God DAMN I hate Marine Officers. HA HA you sucked !

By the way, the chiggers and what not know that officer blood is tainted with arrogance and stupidity. THAT is why they didn't bother you, as you would ruin future generations forever. HA HA


----------



## Lloyd Kasakoff (Jun 15, 2008)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> Another graduate of the thousands being stupid. God DAMN I hate Marine Officers. HA HA you sucked !
> 
> By the way, the chiggers and what not know that officer blood is tainted with arrogance and stupidity. THAT is why they didn't bother you, as you would ruin future generations forever. HA HA


I remember the goofy navy boys encouraging their buddies to "go for it". 

After leaving at the rank of E5 and some time doing real world work, I remember the same attitude you have being shared by many other enlisted folk...forget mustangers paid enlisted dues. So did you hate mustangers as much as Academy boys? Are you an equal opportunity hater? 

And it isn't officers that ticks and chiggers avoid - just those of us who went to OCS after being enlisted.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

I had some friends that did that. Too bad it isn't a requirement. Where I was, seemed like the short man complex guy officers out numbered the laid back lets get this done guys by the hundreds.

I had good officers as well. They had to be to put up with me. Arrogant SOB that I was.


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Keith Jenkins said:


> Now that was funny...they actually told us in Army basic back when Moby Dick was still a minnow that they actually teach the AF trainees the proper way to keep their hands in their pockets...any truth to that?


Wow, new terminology for me! "Lay on hands" I'm going to guess is the equivalent of "wall-to-wall counseling"  
Now David, I'm going to repeat something my grandfather (WWII/Korean war vet) told me about the Air Force. He was a paratrooper. I asked him once what would make any sane person want to jump out of a perfectly good airplane.
His response: It was safer than letting the air force land them. Pretty sure he was serious too.

Oh and Keith, it's "back when Christ was a mess cook", but I like yours, that's funny.

All services have reduced the "abuse" part of basic. Marines though, theirs still has the corner market for being tough in comparison. The Army now allows cell phones and other shit in basic training - no joke. My ex husband and I were discussing this the other day (he's been in the Army since desert storm) and it's changed a lot even during his time in. 

What brought up that discussion...well he's an NCO. They got a memo saying that they are no longer allowed to smoke soldiers for screwing up, can't yell at them, can't drop them in front of others, etc. awhile back. He has a soldier that's a total f*ck up from the word go, and I inquired on why he didn't just smoke the shit out of her and be done with it.

He can't. If he raises his voice, she breaks down crying - then his SNCO screams at him for making this SPC cry...


What. The. F*ck.


----------



## catherine hardigan (Oct 12, 2009)

It must be bittersweet, Lee, seeing your son join the service. If you were a combat vet yourself, then you must have some idea of what he may face when all is said and done.


----------



## Charles Guyer (Nov 6, 2009)

catherine hardigan said:


> It must be bittersweet, Lee, seeing your son join the service. If you were a combat vet yourself, then you must have some idea of what he may face when all is said and done.


Marines live for that shit. 

"Our Country won't go on forever, if we stay soft as we are now. There won't be any AMERICA because some foreign soldier will invade us and take our women and breed a hardier race!"
LT. GEN. LEWIS "CHESTY" PULLER, USMC​


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

catherine hardigan said:


> It must be bittersweet, Lee, seeing your son join the service. If you were a combat vet yourself, then you must have some idea of what he may face when all is said and done.


I am a Vietnam Vet and seen action. I was exposed to Agent Orange while in Vietnam. My throat cancer, heart disease and diabetes are symptoms of Agent Orange exposure. VA has placed me on !00% disability. 

I still believe the lifetime lessons and benefit he will get out serving in the military, and specifically the Marines, will take this boy a long way. Today's youth are soft. That includes my son. I believe all today's youth could benefit from a stint in the military. They need some time away from "MOMMY" to figure out the real world.

Speaking of mommy, my son and I had some real issues with her when he got interested in the Marines. She is a native of Costa Rica and they don't even have a army. I told her to back off and let him seek his own path in life. He was 18 years old and a adult when he enlisted a few months ago. She was not able to deny how well cared for I have been since I got sick. I have not been in the military since 1969 and they are still taking care of me. She listened to me and he is on his way in June.

I am not a religious person but I will pray for his safety.


----------



## catherine hardigan (Oct 12, 2009)

I'm glad the VA system has cared for you so diligently. You deserve it. However, I see this same system becoming overwhelmed and under-supported.

I volunteer at a non-profit group that helps veterans. Most of the men are young and simply need help decompressing a bit, finding employment or education, and readjusting to regular society. Some have PTSD, and some are quite elderly. Sadly, one of the things I commonly have to do is help these men find housing... even if it's at a local shelter for the night. It should be unacceptable that about 100,000 vets are homeless on a given night, and that 1.5 million more are at risk of becoming homeless due to poverty and substandard housing. 

At the same time there is a proposed bill that would cut $75 million from programs aiding homeless vets. I worry that in the future we will see more of this.

I agree that the military has a lot to offer, and that many young men are better for it, but I regularly see the minority of vets that get left behind and it is tragic.

I am not a religious person either, but I keep all our enlisted men in my thoughts.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Quote: I still believe the lifetime lessons and benefit he will get out serving in the military, and specifically the Marines, will take this boy a long way.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EoQzaqatUzY

Nothing has changed for me. I still believe in these qualities that the Marine Corps instills.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Lee, let him watch this video to motivate him.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g-79oCEKJE0&NR=1&feature=fvwp


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Ya know, Jeff, I went through some of the best times and then hardest times in my life in the Marines. Looking back now as a old dude, I carried some of those events with me all these years. It is amazing that it is like they happened yesterday.

I learned a lot about life there. I think I laughed the hardest I ever laughed at some things that happened. I know I was as scared as I have ever been in my life at times. 

Like I said "life lessons" forever.


----------

